# Fs: freshwater junk



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Instead of constantly making new threads all tbe time im just gonna continuously update this thread

For those who do not know, I live in hatzic although im in abbotsford almost every day so pickup is usally availible in abby or mission









2 inline co2 diffusers for canister filters
25$ each

Fluval 304, all working with hoses and junk. I found it to be quite hard to seal but I seem to always have that problem with fluvals so I swapped to eheim

30$

Fluval 204
Missing quick connect and hoses
20$

2x 33g aquariums one black silicone one clear both hold water, both come with old crappy canopies with lights (screw in type) tanks are in good shape

35$ ea









75g scratched up, tank only 40$










2 dozen plus crayfish of various sizes, boring kinds 10$ with any other purchase


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

junk.... blasphemy lol


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

You forgot to put the price on the 22g long.

free bump for some nice junk


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks, added a price


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/7-gallon-long-beta-tank-30114/


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

pm sent for betta tank.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Updated with new tank


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

PM'd for the cube tank.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Cube tank pending


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

hey was thinking of getting a hospital tank, about 10-20 gals with a hob filter. no light or heater, got anything? was gonna pm bruce too, but thought you might have a cheapy


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

shady280 said:


> hey was thinking of getting a hospital tank, about 10-20 gals with a hob filter. no light or heater, got anything? was gonna pm bruce too, but thought you might have a cheapy


Got a 20g rimless with canopy and ac 20 or 30 not sure
How does 35$ sound? Bulbs burnt out tho


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Updated...


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll take that rimless. Pm sent


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

20g tank pending


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Stuff added


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump can bring to metro town on friday


----------

